# Gulden tries for October!



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's kinda shy but I managed to get a couple good pics. I think this is the best one.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

pretty fishy nice fish lol


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I love him!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oops, I better back out now x.x; No chance of winning against THAT beautiful face xD


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

OOOH!!! HES YELLOW!!!

U should totally submit that one!

he's very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love yellow bettas!


----------

